# Need drawing idea



## Scootman1911 (Nov 25, 2008)

So for my art class I need to draw a picture of a person. I was originally going to draw this picture of The Notorious B.I.G.





but my teacher doesn't want to get in trouble for letting his students drawing people smoking a joint. So now I don't know who to draw. Ideas?


----------



## lobee (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven (Nov 26, 2008)

why dont you just draw it with a cigarette instead of the joint?


----------



## Scootman1911 (Nov 27, 2008)

He said I could draw if my principal said it was ok and I know she would say no so I have to find a new one. I doubt he'd let me just draw a cigarette in too


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 27, 2008)

Also, it looks like he ate a dove in that picture, and the wing is coming out of his mouth. 

On an almost useful note, why not draw this?





I admit, the caption made me post it, but you could also do this:


----------



## El Caco (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Scootman1911 (Nov 28, 2008)

TonalArchitect, that girl you posted looks like one of my sister's friends.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 28, 2008)

TonalArchitect said:


>



Who is this? She looks like a not-as-pretty version of a friend of mine


----------



## arktan (Nov 28, 2008)

I think she's pretty


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 28, 2008)

Scootman1911 said:


> TonalArchitect, that girl you posted looks like one of my sister's friends.



Introduce me. 



Zepp88 said:


> Who is this? She looks like a not-as-pretty version of a friend of mine



See above.  Also, I don't know; I searched "noir" in Google.



arktan said:


> I think she's pretty



I agree. Though her eyes look a bit odd with the gazing up. Something's not quite right. 


s7eve said:


>








Coincidence?


----------



## Pauly (Nov 28, 2008)

Ah faces are boringggggggg, do a dynamic pose instead!!!

http://www.topsir.com/d/2007-2/2007020218573968260.jpg
http://www.rambothaiboxing.com/Muay-Thai-Wallpapers-Tony-Jaa-1.jpg


----------

